# Free Super Cedar Firestarter samples for new members!!



## NWfuel (Jul 21, 2012)

We just want to pass along our ongoing offer of free samples to NEW MEMBERS who have not yet requested them by emailing us your ship to address ( info@supercedar.com ). They are guaranteed to start your fire everytime without newspaper or kindling.

For all the regulars here you can use the code "facebook" in the discount voucher field and receive 10% off.
The Super Cedars work great for your outdoor fire pits,charcoal grills and a must for camping/survival kits.

Thanks to all that make this such a great community!
Thomas

www.supercedar.com


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

Best thing since split wood.  I use 'em, I love 'em, I wouldn't be without 'em.  If you've never tried them, by all means take Thomas up on his free sample offer.  To get either of my stoves going, I use 1/4 of a SuperCedar, a bit of kindling-sized pieces, and then gradually larger splits.  Works like a charm every time.  Rick


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 21, 2012)

I use them for starting the pizza oven and charcoal grills too.  I'm due for another order and probably a bigger box.  Great product.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 21, 2012)

Thomas, you are making the offer a little sooner this year. Again, my thank you for doing this for the members of hearth.com. Some day I hope we get a chance to meet so I can thank you personally. We still have plenty and I keep samples even in the car so I can hand out. But I still have plenty.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Supercedars are my go to everytime I light a fire.


----------



## Dix (Jul 21, 2012)

Thomas, if I never received any, does that count???

I'd love to try them !


----------



## NWfuel (Jul 21, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thomas, you are making the offer a little sooner this year. Again, my thank you for doing this for the members of hearth.com. Some day I hope we get a chance to meet so I can thank you personally. We still have plenty and I keep samples even in the car so I can hand out. But I still have plenty.


Dennis,
I guess I am a little early, I try to follow my hunches
Thanks for all your support!
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Jul 21, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Thomas, if I never received any, does that count???
> 
> I'd love to try them !


Hopefully we did not over look previous requests for your samples. We would be happy to send you some!
Thomas


----------



## pyronut (Jul 21, 2012)

Simply put, Super Cedars are the BEST


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2012)

Hard to argue with straight talk from West Texas. They do the job and they do it well.


----------



## bluedogz (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's another Hearth-er shocked and surprised at how well these things work.


----------



## dorkweed (Jul 22, 2012)

Will they grow hair back on my bald spot!







Just ordered some


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 22, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Hopefully we did not over look previous requests for your samples. We would be happy to send you some!
> Thomas


 
OMG! Let's not forget the Dixie chick.


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 24, 2012)

Best fire starter out there!  Thanks Thomas.
P S. I was just thinking of my old scouting days.....sure wish I could of had some then........Scoutmaster would have had a heart attack though


----------



## Ashful (Jul 24, 2012)

I've always wondered about these things.  With a large portion of their contents being wax, it seems to me they violate the recommendations from any catalytic stove manufacturer, on what can be burned in the stove.  If they burned out in 15 - 20 minutes, I'd feel better using them in a cat stove, but they advertise burn times of 45 minutes to an hour.  I want to have my cat engaged long before that.


----------



## fossil (Jul 24, 2012)

Most of a Super Cedar is Cedar sawdust.  Thomas could certainly shed more light on this, perhaps he will.  There is wax used as a binder, but when I handle them and quarter them, they have no waxy feel whatever.  When I light one, I sometimes get a whiff of that candle wax smell, but it's just that...a whiff.  All I ever use is 1/4 of a "puck", and I burned one outside once to time it.  The 1/4 burned for about 20 minutes or so...flame getting weaker & weaker toward the end, as one would expect.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 24, 2012)

Joful said:


> I've always wondered about these things. With a large portion of their contents being wax, it seems to me they violate the recommendations from any catalytic stove manufacturer, on what can be burned in the stove. If they burned out in 15 - 20 minutes, I'd feel better using them in a cat stove, but they advertise burn times of 45 minutes to an hour. I want to have my cat engaged long before that.


 
Im with you Joful, I was a non believer until I got my free samples a while ago. I am sceptical of most things but these are for real. My favorite thing about them is (shoulder season) I set up my small splits in my stove and put 1/4 super cedar under them and turn the air to 3/4 before I go to work (i dont light it). I work second shift so my wife goes to bed about an hour before I get home. Before she goes to bed, all she has to do is open the stove door, light the super cedar, close the stove door, go to bed. An hour later I get home to nice coals and I just reload for an overnight burn. It is simple for her and saves me the steps of a cold start before I go to bed. 

I dont have a cat but I think most use about 1/4 super cedar to start a fire. I think your fine with that and a cat stove.


----------



## NWfuel (Jul 24, 2012)

Joful said:


> I've always wondered about these things. With a large portion of their contents being wax, it seems to me they violate the recommendations from any catalytic stove manufacturer, on what can be burned in the stove. If they burned out in 15 - 20 minutes, I'd feel better using them in a cat stove, but they advertise burn times of 45 minutes to an hour. I want to have my cat engaged long before that.


This is something I have promoted for a very long time, Super Cedars are the only waxed based firestarter that I know of to date that are approved for use with your cats. Sud Chemie (manufacturer of combusters) did testing for us many years ago and I have posted the results on my web site. Please visit www.supercedar.com for results that state the Super Cedar will INCREASE THE LIFE of the combuster. I was not expecting this type of endorsement. For many years now Blaze King has included a Super Cedar in all their stoves for this reason. I believe Woodstock has been known to use a few also.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to thank Thomas again for the free samples. Wonderful product...kudos.
I have so many fire starters right now I don't need any. My Aunts grand kids, making homemade ones, gave me about 4 dozen for getting them
all the sawdust they needed(alder/cherry/cedar)for making them. I will indeed be buying some in the future thou....


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know what they are, but I just got an email that my freebies are enroute.  I guess I'll try a chunk to start my growing trimmings pile if I can get a temp burn permit this week.  If our weather doesn't clear up, I may have to buy a couple cords of the stuff...


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 24, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> *I don't know what they are, but I just got an email that my freebies are enroute*. I guess I'll try a chunk to start my growing trimmings pile if I can get a temp burn permit this week. If our weather doesn't clear up, I may have to buy a couple cords of the stuff...


 You have a treat in store for you.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome product that goes a long way.  You only need a 1/4 of a Supercedar to start fire.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2012)

Like finding a bed of hot coals in the bottom of a cold stove.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 25, 2012)

I was a bit of a skeptic . . . but this is truly a great product.

I still use the ol' newspaper and kindling once in a while . . . but often find it quite a bit easier to just put a chunk of the SC in with some kindling and let things roar to life.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, okay, we get it. 

But I do want to ask, how much of this stuff do you buy and use for a typical season?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a 24/7 burner . . . which makes things a bit easier during the main heating season . . . but since I heat mostly with wood in the Spring and Fall I have a lot of quick, hot fires which means more starting-from-scratch fires.

That said . . . I'm also cheap . . . I bought the 30 pack which lasted me most of the winter (although I did light a few fires the "old fashioned" way once in awhile. As mentioned . . . you split them into quarters as that's all you should need to get most fires going.


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 26, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I'm a 24/7 burner . . . which makes things a bit easier during the main heating season . . . but since I heat mostly with wood in the Spring and Fall I have a lot of quick, hot fires which means more starting-from-scratch fires.
> 
> That said . . . I'm also cheap . . . I bought the 30 pack which lasted me most of the winter (although I did light a few fires the "old fashioned" way once in awhile. As mentioned . . . you split them into quarters as that's all you should need to get most fires going.


About the same for me, maybe a few more. (I'm not as cheap as Jake)  My son and I split a 100 ct last year, and we both have plenty to start this season.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 26, 2012)

Joful said:


> I've always wondered about these things. With a large portion of their contents being wax, it seems to me they violate the recommendations from any catalytic stove manufacturer, on what can be burned in the stove. If they burned out in 15 - 20 minutes, I'd feel better using them in a cat stove, but they advertise burn times of 45 minutes to an hour. I want to have my cat engaged long before that.


 
Not only can you use these in the Woodstock stove, you can also purchase Super Cedars at Woodstock.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 26, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> Okay, okay, we get it.
> 
> But I do want to ask, how much of this stuff do you buy and use for a typical season?


 
Typical season, very few. Last winter; lots.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 26, 2012)

I still have about half from the 100 count box I bought in 2010.


----------



## StoveWannabe (Jul 28, 2012)

Thx, NWfuel. I got my samples yesterday. I look forward in trying.


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 28, 2012)

Got my samples yesterday. We'll give'em a try. I always have plenty of kindling from a good friend that makes wooden candle boxes for a craft seller so never have much problem getting a fire started, but you guys say these are all that. Maybe I'll be a believer.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 28, 2012)

Just got mine too.

Problem is they smell so darn good I don't want to burn them...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 28, 2012)

fossil said:


> Most of a Super Cedar is Cedar sawdust. Thomas could certainly shed more light on this, perhaps he will. There is wax used as a binder, but when I handle them and quarter them, they have no waxy feel whatever. When I light one, I sometimes get a whiff of that candle wax smell, but it's just that...a whiff. All I ever use is 1/4 of a "puck", and I burned one outside once to time it. The 1/4 burned for about 20 minutes or so...flame getting weaker & weaker toward the end, as one would expect.


 
All you need is a quarter of a puck actually.  If lighting a bonfire, I'd quarter them and place each section under a different area of the pile.  That quarter burns plenty for any fire I've started.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 28, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> All you need is a quarter of a puck actually. If lighting a bonfire, I'd quarter them and place each section under a different area of the pile. That quarter burns plenty for any fire I've started.


 
Newspaper and twigs....forget that nonsense.  Never again

I do like the people who use the propane torch though.  Heheheh.

It's like my backyard burns when I put the electric leaf blower to the burn pit.  That oxygen blast makes a nice blaze.


----------



## NWfuel (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for all the positive feedback !  If you do not receive your samples within 7-10 days be sure to comment so we can follow up.

Try them to start your charcoal grill. They will leave no after taste as with the charcoal starting fluid, and much faster!

Thomas


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 28, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Thank you for all the positive feedback ! If you do not receive your samples within 7-10 days be sure to comment so we can follow up.
> 
> Try them to start your charcoal grill. They will leave no after taste as with the charcoal starting fluid, and much faster!
> 
> Thomas


 
I didn't think of that...i've been using the charcoal chimney starter.  not anymore


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 28, 2012)

Got mine today, Thanks NWfuel.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 28, 2012)

I use junk mail to start my stove,,still cant get rid of it all


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 28, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> Just got mine too.
> 
> Problem is they smell so darn good I don't want to burn them...


 
Put one in your drawers then. Your dresser drawers, that is.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 28, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I do like the people who use the propane torch though. Heheheh.


 
There have been those cold and rainy nights, when everything in the world is wet, and... we've all had our moments of despiration.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Joful said:


> There have been those cold and rainy nights, when everything in the world is wet, and... we've all had our moments of despiration.


 
My wood is kept outside and it gets wet and snowy too.


----------



## pen (Jul 28, 2012)

Was just outside this evening visiting my neighbor.  His youngest kid and that boy's wife decided to camp out back in the woods of their family farm for something to do.  As the neighbor and I were talking the campers came back down the hill and went into the house to grab a snack.  Apparently they had trouble getting their fire started so their plans weren't working and it was getting dark.  I took a sec, walked over to my garage and grabbed a super cedar for them to use.  I explained that I light the stove w/ 1/4 of one of these things, and if he can't get a fire started using the whole thing then he has no business having one! 

Went back out to the garage for a drink a bit ago and smelled smoke.  Seems like the super cedar did its job for them too.

I was never a fan of commercial fire-starters until I used these things. 

pen


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 29, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Put one in your drawers then. Your dresser drawers, that is.


What, you mean like...Potpourri??  I thought that was a girly thing.


I think I'll try it


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> What, you mean like...Potpourri?? I thought that was a girly thing.
> 
> 
> I think I'll try it


 
Nah, anything made out of woodchips and sawdust is manly . . . even if does smell mighty purty.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 30, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Nah, anything made out of woodchips and sawdust is manly . . . even if does smell mighty purty.


Okay, I was going to ask one of the ladies here to try it first, but I'll go ahead now.  Let you know.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Thomas you just reminded me to buy more for this winter lol.

Pete


----------



## chvymn99 (Jul 31, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Thank you for all the positive feedback ! If you do not receive your samples within 7-10 days be sure to comment so we can follow up.
> 
> Try them to start your charcoal grill. They will leave no after taste as with the charcoal starting fluid, and much faster!
> 
> Thomas


 
I tried them this year after finding out that I was out of lighter fluid.  Now I probably wont go back to the fluid.  They are great charcoal starts.  Thanks for such a great product.


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 1, 2012)

Samples were great!
Just placed an order.


----------



## eujamfh (Aug 1, 2012)

I too tried them out and was hooked.  I only need 1/4 to get things going with seasoned wood! No kindling required at our house - i ordered 100 a couple years ago...and have lots left after giving many away to folks looking for ways to start their grills as well as fireplaces and stoves.  I use 1/8 for starting my big green egg...and 1/2 for the fire pit.  Keeps my hands nice and clean compared to crumbling paper!


----------



## Scott2373 (Aug 2, 2012)

X2 what Fossil said! They work every time without worry. I ordered the samples and before I had used a whole Super Cedar, I ordered a lot of them! You really only need 1/4 to get your fire going. They burn HOT!


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 2, 2012)

Got my free samples yesterday.  Can't wait for winter now!!  Especially after this summer!!


----------



## DeerHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

My samples just came in...they smell wonderful, almost too good to burn...(almost)


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, it looks like I have another use for these starters. We just scored on a yard sale Weber Silver grill with the rapidfire chimney starter accessory. Used maybe twice, all for $20 and with a bag of briquettes. Such a deal! Tonight was the inauguration. I got the charcoal ready and then started thinking, balled up newspaper is not going to work that well with the starter. Normally I use a powerful electric heat gun to start the charcoal, but it's packed away due to the garage replacement. What to do? No charcoal lighter fluid on hand, I don't like the stuff. Then a light went off in my head. SuperCedars should do the trick. I broke off a quarter chunk and lit it. Placed it under the charcoal and voila! A perfect start with no fumey charcoal lighter smell. It worked perfect. 15 minutes later I have some good hot coals. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 11, 2012)

DeerHunter said:


> My samples just came in...they smell wonderful, almost too good to burn...(almost)


You could try it in your dresser drawer, but it didn't work that well for me.  Hmm, maybe if I used more of them.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 11, 2012)

begreen said:


> Well, it looks like I have another use for these starters. We just scored on a yard sale Weber Silver grill with the rapidfire chimney starter accessory. Used maybe twice, all for $20 and with a bag of briquettes. Such a deal! Tonight was the inauguration. I got the charcoal ready and then started thinking, balled up newspaper is not going to work that well with the starter. Normally I use a powerful electric heat gun to start the charcoal, but it's packed away due to the garage replacement. What to do? No charcoal lighter fluid on hand, I don't like the stuff. Then a light went off in my head. SuperCedars should do the trick. I broke off a quarter chunk and lit it. Placed it under the charcoal and voila! A perfect start with no fumey charcoal lighter smell. It worked perfect. 15 minutes later I have some good hot coals. Worked like a charm.


What kind of heat gun?  I wouldn't think that a regular 1500 watt hair dryer-type heat gun would.  This something special?


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Nothing fancy, I've had this unit for years. With an 1100output temp, it ignites the charcoal very well. You just hold it directly to the bricks and in a minute or so, they start glowing. 
The brand is no longer sold, but it's something like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got my free samples in the mail.  Can't wait to give them a try.  Maybe I'll stuff them in the dresser drawers until then...


----------



## Dunragit (Aug 12, 2012)

Just emailed for a sample, hope I like them.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 12, 2012)

begreen said:


> Well, it looks like I have another use for these starters. We just scored on a yard sale Weber Silver grill with the rapidfire chimney starter accessory. Used maybe twice, all for $20 and with a bag of briquettes. Such a deal! Tonight was the inauguration. I got the charcoal ready and then started thinking, balled up newspaper is not going to work that well with the starter. Normally I use a powerful electric heat gun to start the charcoal, but it's packed away due to the garage replacement. What to do? No charcoal lighter fluid on hand, I don't like the stuff. Then a light went off in my head. SuperCedars should do the trick. I broke off a quarter chunk and lit it. Placed it under the charcoal and voila! A perfect start with no fumey charcoal lighter smell. It worked perfect. 15 minutes later I have some good hot coals. Worked like a charm.


 
Begreen,

Thank you for the post. The competition BBQ crowd use Super Cedar as you describe. Leaves no fluid smell and lights the briquetts faster. Enjoy your new BBQ and this great weather.
Thomas


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 12, 2012)

begreen said:


> Nothing fancy, I've had this unit for years. With an 1100output temp, it ignites the charcoal very well. You just hold it directly to the bricks and in a minute or so, they start glowing.
> The brand is no longer sold, but it's something like this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


Yup, that's what I meant by "regular type".  Surprised that it works to start briquettes.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Begreen,
> 
> Thank you for the post. The competition BBQ crowd use Super Cedar as you describe. Leaves no fluid smell and lights the briquetts faster. Enjoy your new BBQ and this great weather.
> Thomas


 
I have to admit I was a little surprised how well just a quarter SC worked. It was too easy.


----------



## Creature (Aug 12, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Begreen,
> 
> Thank you for the post. The competition BBQ crowd use Super Cedar as you describe. Leaves no fluid smell and lights the briquetts faster. Enjoy your new BBQ and this great weather.
> Thomas


 
I feed them to my stove during heating season, but my Kamado style cooker (Broil King Keg) is lit with them every cook, and I cook on it year round about 2-3 times a week.

I'll pick up another 100 on my way down to Portland in September.


----------



## Countryboymo (Aug 14, 2012)

I either use super cedars or buy a bag of no name match light charcoal on clearance in the fall and use two or three  bricquettes of it to start a fire.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank-You very much NWfuel I did get mine as well and will try them out this fall, what stores carry these?


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 16, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> Thank-You very much NWfuel I did get mine as well and will try them out this fall, what stores carry these?


For the best pricing you want to order direct through our online store at www.supercedar.com
You can purchase smaller quantities from www.drugstore.com.
Hope this helpsThomas


----------



## MichaelManley (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the samples.  I just placed an order for the 72 count.


----------



## Dunragit (Aug 17, 2012)

My samples arrived today, thanks, I look forward to using them.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 17, 2012)

Best to use these top-down or bottom-up or does it make any difference?  I suppose it's just like any other kindling in that regard, but I'll ask anyway.


----------



## johnsgunworks (Aug 18, 2012)

Sample is on the way.  I look forward to trying 'em.  Thanks for the discount offer!  From all I've heard about them, I have a feeling I will be taking advantage.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 20, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> Best to use these top-down or bottom-up or does it make any difference? I suppose it's just like any other kindling in that regard, but I'll ask anyway.


 
User preference . . . I use mine for top down fires . . . but you can use them for building just about any fire in any configuration you want.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fired off the smoker with a Super Cedar this morning. I'm sold. I wonder what this "free" sample is going to cost me over the years


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I have plenty of kindling and newspaper but the time savings alone using a Supercedar is worth it to me.  I converted my dad a few years back.  He had burned for 50+ years.  My wife also appreciates their ease of use.


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> Best to use these top-down or bottom-up or does it make any difference? I suppose it's just like any other kindling in that regard, but I'll ask anyway.


 
I don't find they work very well if they are simply placed on top of the wood. It is best to put them under some kindling or between two dry splits so as the flame moves up from the supercedar it is in contact with some wood. I don't really think you'd need any kindling if your splits are dry and you use a significant portion of a whole supercedar.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I always use them bottom up.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 27, 2012)

This reminds me . . . I've got to place an order soon.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder to all the new members! Remember to enter "hearth" in the discount voucher field to receive 10% off your purchase in our online store.
Thomas


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 8, 2012)

How about for "old" members


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> How about for "old" members


Have we sent you samples in the past? If not, we would be happy to send seasoned members some.
Thomas


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 8, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Have we sent you samples in the past? If not, we would be happy to send seasoned members some.
> Thomas


No
Im not familiar with them. Only firestarters available locally are the wall mart ones.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> No
> Im not familiar with them. Only firestarters available locally are the wall mart ones.


Please email your ship to address info@supercedar.com and they are on the way.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 8, 2012)

Just one of many times I've read a thread and wished I lived in the USA...........

I would not only use them for firestarting, I reckon they would be useful in a survival backpack too........


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2012)

Woodchip,
You could ask this company in Germany for pricing.egedius@grillkatalog.info We would still be happy to send you some samples. I would like you to be able to source some reasonably priced once you like! They are private labeled Super Cedars.
Thomas


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 8, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> This reminds me . . . I've got to place an order soon.


I just received a box of 100 that I ordered without wrapping. As attractive as their wrapping is, this is more convenient (and greener). I like them this way. I've used them three times now and I was surprised that I don't really need small kindling now at all. Done right, 1/4 of a disc will light off pretty large splits (IF they are nice and dry) With a long butane barbeque-style lighter, it's really easy to start a fire with these. If you do use small kindling, you probably don't even need 1/4 piece.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> I just received a box of 100 that I ordered without wrapping. As attractive as their wrapping is, this is more convenient (and greener). I like them this way. I've used them three times now and I was surprised that I don't really need small kindling now at all. Done right, 1/4 of a disc will light off pretty large splits (IF they are nice and dry) With a long butane barbeque-style lighter, it's really easy to start a fire with these. If you do use small kindling, you probably don't even need 1/4 piece.


 
I like em too, In my opinion I still like using kindling because it lights faster and burns hotter and just gets things going much quicker.  I tried to light bigger splits and they did catch but they also produced alot more smoke prior to take off. Just saying.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 9, 2012)

woodchip said:


> Just one of many times I've read a thread and wished I lived in the USA...........


 
Not everyone can ride the "cool" bus.  

Try fatwood. It's available in England, typically sold in small boxes of 1/4" - 1/2" splits, about 8" long. It doesn't light _quite_ as easy as a SuperCedar, but it doesn't leave a mess of cedar shavings on the floor, either!


----------



## corey21 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am not a new member but could you maybe send me some?

Just would like to give them a try.

Thank you.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 9, 2012)

My samples are on the way just got the email back..

Thank you all at super ceders.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2012)

Joful said:


> but it doesn't leave a mess of cedar shavings on the floor, either!


 
That is what I call "pixie dust". I use a coffee can to hold my quartered Super Cedars. On cold mornings when the coals need a little boost on reload I reach in the can and toss part of a hand full of that stuff on the coals and it is off to the races.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 10, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> That is what I call "pixie dust". I use a coffee can to hold my quartered Super Cedars. On cold mornings when the coals need a little boost on reload I reach in the can and toss part of a hand full of that stuff on the coals and it is off to the races.


I love it I may need to grind up a few just to get a little pixie dust ahead!

Oh, I was just thinking about the best way to quarter these things and I just flashed on John Belushi doing a "Samurai Warrior" number on them Guess I'm showing my age a little.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the plastic wrapped Super Cedars and I break them into 1/4's while still in the wrapper.  Keeps the pixie dust in the wrapper.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 12, 2012)

Samples just got Here Thank you.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 12, 2012)

I will go ahead and see what all the hub bub is about...


----------



## suprz (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you thomas, just got my samples in the mail


----------



## Ashful (Nov 15, 2012)

Just ordered me a pack of 100 SuperCedars.  Thanks for floating us hearth.com'ers a discount code!  We'll have some of Bart's pixie dust for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok I'm going to drink the kool aid (kidding) - any chance you folks would be kind enough to send a sample to Canada?   These things are apparently better than sex from what I'm reading.  Seriously I think my better half would love these.  Sounds like a stand-up company too...


----------



## luv2byte (Nov 15, 2012)

Do they leave splinters or dust fall out when you cut them?  Cedar splinters are not fun.  I'm curious to try them, we usually use another brand of fire starter but if these are as economical & easy as everyone says, I'm in!  The less wood I have to split & less fuss for building a fire the better (tho I have it down to almost no effort to get the fire roaring).

Ellie R


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 15, 2012)

bag of hammers said:


> Ok I'm going to drink the kool aid (kidding) - any chance you folks would be kind enough to send a sample to Canada? *These things are apparently better than sex from what I'm reading*. Seriously I think my better half would love these. Sounds like a stand-up company too...


Well, they're good, but get real...


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 15, 2012)

luv2byte said:


> Do they leave splinters or dust fall out when you cut them? Cedar splinters are not fun. I'm curious to try them, we usually use another brand of fire starter but if these are as economical & easy as everyone says, I'm in! The less wood I have to split & less fuss for building a fire the better (tho I have it down to almost no effort to get the fire roaring).
> 
> Ellie R


No splinters.  The pixie dust is soft and nice and smells good . But you should break or cut them over something to catch it and then save it in a tin or something to sprinkle later.

I put my super cedars in a nice metal box and just break them over it so the dust stays in the box.


----------



## Machria (Nov 16, 2012)

I just shot them an email to try them out.  But looking at them, I would think they could be better if they were long an thin instead of round.  Take the same amout of material, and shape it 1" x 1" by 8" or something like that.  Now it would be reaching further across a fire box....  ?


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 16, 2012)

Machria said:


> I just shot them an email to try them out. But looking at them, I would think they could be better if they were long an thin instead of round. Take the same amout of material, and shape it 1" x 1" by 8" or something like that. Now it would be reaching further across a fire box.... ?


Well, you pretty much have to break them anyway because it only takes a quarter of one to do the trick. In fact, I break the quarter in half and use both pieces in two places between two splits. Works faster. But I could see how a long thin one would break more easily.


EDIT:  It's amazing that these SuperCedar threads get more posts than about any other recurring topic.  It's like they're candy or something.


----------



## jdp1152 (Nov 16, 2012)

Machria said:


> I just shot them an email to try them out. But looking at them, I would think they could be better if they were long an thin instead of round. Take the same amout of material, and shape it 1" x 1" by 8" or something like that. Now it would be reaching further across a fire box.... ?


 
Pretty much my thought.  I got some samples recently and didn't really see the differentiation that some here observe.  I found that two sticks of fat wood gave me a quicker fire across the entire fire box and for a pretty low cost and they are easy to integrate in my fire starting method.  I do find it admirable that they send the samples out to you with pretty much no hassle at all.  I'd probably revisit the super cedars if they were sticks.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 16, 2012)

Machria said:


> I just shot them an email to try them out. But looking at them, I would think they could be better if they were long an thin instead of round. Take the same amout of material, and shape it 1" x 1" by 8" or something like that. Now it would be reaching further across a fire box.... ?


Does this mean you made a decision???


----------



## Ashful (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been using fat wood for the last year, and prefer its lack of "pixie dust", but that costs at least $1/pound in 50 lb quantities.  I bought a 10 pound box this summer for $24, and I'll use the last of it tonight.  I don't think I've had more than 20 fires this fall, which puts my cost over $1/fire, at the 10 pound pricing.

Super Cedars are $66/100, and you get 400 fires out of those 100 pucks.  So, while they're my second favorite method, they're far cheaper than my favorite.

More importantly, Thomas is a stand up guy, offering to replace one member's previous purchase for free, when it was damaged by a recent flood.  I like supporting companies like that.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 16, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> It's amazing that these SuperCedar threads get more posts than about any other recurring topic. It's like they're candy or something.


 


Sprinter said:


> Well, they're good, but get real...


 
Fire-starters, sex, candy - it's all good, until I get them mixed up....


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably something in the packaging. It's cute and they offer customizable labels.
Maybe take it a step further and hire Paris Hilton to endorse them.
Sales would without a doubt quadruple.
And she could expand her brands past apparel and branch out into the hearth industry.
Can't wait.  Oh and I blame my comment on bag of hammers comment above...somehow sex,candy painted a image in my mind I don't care to share.

-->
Hilton has a federal trademark registration No. 3,209,488 for the mark "THAT'S HOT" for use with apparel.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 16, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Oh and I blame my comment on bag of hammers comment above...somehow sex,candy painted a image in my mind I don't care to share.


 
lol - just don't keep the fire-starters in the nightstand top drawer. 

hey, if you need to purge that image, just jump over to the "ash pan" thread and check out BrowningBAR's ash pile pic - that one will shock you back for a while...





BrowningBAR said:


>


----------

